# Career Advice 30 yr old public servant



## nicnic (8 Apr 2008)

Looking for career advice

30 year old public servant - Im a clerical officer. I love my job but I dont earn that much approx €31000. Im on a scale and I am nearly on the top of the scale.

I have an honours degree and a pg qualification. I recently had my review and all my feedback was positive.

How do I improve my earnings. I dont want to leave the public sector as the secuirty is great but the competition for the higher grades is huge. 

On what I earn now I find it hard to live - let alone plan for the future. On my salary I have no hope of buying a house etc.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## breathnach1 (8 Apr 2008)

Become a QS part time course in DIT 1.5 years if you have a degree. Starting salary 45K approx


----------



## fintans (8 Apr 2008)

nicnic said:


> I have an honours degree and a pg qualification.
> 
> I dont want to leave the public sector as the secuirty is great but the competition for the higher grades is huge.
> 
> On what I earn now I find it hard to live - let alone plan for the future. On my salary I have no hope of buying a house etc.


 
Honours degree and pg qual  - what are they specifically? Having a degree/pg means very little if you have been in a clerical job at a junior level. This is not going to get you promoted in the civil service or help you get on the path to a higher earning career path in the private sector.  

Presumably if you have been in civil service at a low grade you haven't used the skills gained at college in your job. This makes your cv hard to sell. You can't have your cake and  eat it - if you have a cushy number in the civil service you will not earn a lot, but there are upsides such as an easy life and no pressure.

My advice would be to stay where you are and make do. 31k and a good pension in future isn't bad for basically having to turn up every day to a low skill job. If you moved to private sector you could really regret it if the job security you currently enjoy is that important to you.


----------



## annR (8 Apr 2008)

Is your manager any good to you in terms of helping you career paths in the civil service which would be suitable for you?  You may like your role now but will you still like it in 3 years time?  No harm looking ahead even if you are happy at the moment?


----------



## Trent (8 Apr 2008)

fintans said:


> My advice would be to stay where you are and make do. 31k and a good pension in future isn't bad for basically having to turn up every day to a low skill job. If you moved to private sector you could really regret it if the job security you currently enjoy is that important to you.


 
Hardly the advice the OP was looking for. He / she is clearly stuck in a rut and looking to get out of it. 

Nicnic - fair play to you for admitting to yourself that you need to change something drastically here. There's no reason why someone with your qualifications should be earning that level of salary at your age. 

You may need to take a step back to go forward however. Focus on your strengths and what you might have an interest in working at. Then sit down with a senior HR person in your office and look at your options in that field. You may not want to leave the Public Sector, but you may have no choice if you wish to progress.

Sorry I can't be any more specific.


----------



## inarut (8 Apr 2008)

nicnic said:


> Looking for career advice
> 
> 30 year old public servant - Im a clerical officer. I love my job but I dont earn that much approx €31000. Im on a scale and I am nearly on the top of the scale.
> 
> ...



In a very similiar position to yourself, have honours degree but stuck in cs at same grade as yourself for last 4 years. Job is fine but feel completely wasted and also frustrated at lack of promotional opportunities. talked to the employee assistance officer about it and afterwards decided to 1. take a career break, 2. do a focused pg course and 3. travel. 

Also have an EO interview coming up. If i can get that great as earnings and promotion prospects improve drastically overnight. But getting to that stage is the problem due to bureaucracy, lack of competitions and the format of promotional exams. Its very unfair for someone with your qualifications to be in this position but if you want to progress It may be necessary to take a step backwards and look for any general graduate positions there may be or look at trainee roles in the private sector. 

Would suggest a career break, see the EAO or get some career guidance and maybe look into further study if you can hack it again.
But at least you still have a job to go back to if you take the Career break option. In my case I was told not to wait for things to happen as I could be stuck here indefinitely regardless of experience etc. 
Theres Some very good things about the public sector but definitely not the place to be if you're in any way enthusiastic or ambitious.


----------



## Faceless CS (8 Apr 2008)

Inarut has some good advice about possible career options “1. take a career break, 2. do a focused pg course and 3. travel.” There’s no point staying in a job that you don’t enjoy. 

One point I would make is don’t overplay the possession of qualifications. They are not an automatic entitlement to promotion and higher earnings in either the public or private sectors. Performance in the job is a much more important factor in deciding on promotion. Also look at your skill set – do you need to be more confident, communicate better? Are you selling yourself as it is?

If you wish to remain in the civil service then keep applying for all internal / external promotion competitions (EO, AO, Inspector of Taxes etc). How long have you been in your current section? If you are a CO you need to move and gain experience (ideally no more than 3 years in a section at that grade). Seek a transfer to a higher profile work area where you stand a chance of being noticed – if in a Government Department that means Minister / Minister of States’ Office, Secretary General’s Office, Press Office etc. 

Not all Government Depts / Agencies offer the same promotional opportunities if you are in small agency, maybe dominated by professional / technical grades, then try and transfer to a Department with more general civil service grades. 

Speak to one of your line managers and make it known you want more experience challenging work. If they are doing their job they should be coming to you and trying to develop your career. If you want to advance in your own Department then you need a mentor to push your career along. HR people generally don’t do that.

Inarut I have to disagree with your final comment that the civil service is not for the ambitious or the enthusiastic. My experience working across a variety of Government Departments is that there is enormous variety in the civil service. I joined at a very junior level and was assigned a mind numbingly boring job. I got lucky (and worked hard, studied part time) and moved on quickly and have enjoyed a series of challenging, interesting jobs and worked with some tremendously talented and enthusiastic people (and yes the odd duffer as well J).


----------



## Staples (9 Apr 2008)

fintans said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it - if you have a cushy number in the civil service you will not earn a lot, but there are upsides such as an easy life and no pressure.
> 
> 31k and a good pension in future isn't bad for basically having to turn up every day to a low skill job.


 
That's a mean-spirited remark that displays a crass ignorance of the person's job and work situation. The person has said they find it hard to make ends meet and can't afford a house - hardly synonomous with an easy life and no pressure. 

I think the OP should be applauded for seeking to do something about the rut he/she seems to be getting into. This is someone doing a good job (as reflected by their reviews). They should be encouraged to do better - not spoken down to by someone with an obviously jaundiced view of the public service.

The OP is still young enough to consider many other options but it might involve a period of soul seqarching to determine what they'd actually like to do. Thanksfully, this is a bit more possible in today's workforce than it was 10 years ago. There are several books that may assist. People often refer to "what colour is my parachute?" as a starting point but I've never reasd it myself.

As another poster has mentioned, your eventual choice may require you take an initial step backwards in pay before progressing. I know this might be tough but keep an open mind.


----------



## aidan119 (9 Apr 2008)

Fintan's point is not necessarily "mean spirited". It reflects the reality of the OP's situation.

The OP has already stated that they do not want to leave public sector due to the security. This attitude at 30 yrs of age would worry me .
It indicates a low tolerance for initiative or ambition. He really does want his cake ( guaranteed pension that no-one in private sector could get, qty of annual hols, sick pay, no possibility of being sacked due to performance, no risk of redundancy, short working week, etc etc).
I think someone like this could well die in the real employment world.

Degrees etc are all fine but you have to actively contribute to a company to earn real money. Is he/she up for this ? The time to be really pushing a career is 22-32 yrs imo.


----------



## Staples (9 Apr 2008)

aidan119 said:


> The OP has already stated that they do not want to leave public sector due to the security.


 
The OP said that they don't want to leave but see huge competition for promotions. I suppose only the OP knows exactly what he/she means but, to me anyway, this seems to illustrate a conflict between continuing with the job they enjoy(and are seemingly good at) and the need to progress, whether inside or outside the public sector. 



aidan119 said:


> He really does want his cake ( guaranteed pension that no-one in private sector could get, qty of annual hols, sick pay, no possibility of being sacked due to performance, no risk of redundancy, short working week, etc etc).


 
To be frank, this seems like someone else with a jaundiced view of the public sector. For example, what makes you think they have a short working week? 



aidan119 said:


> I think someone like this could well die in the real employment world.


 
The information provided gives you absolutely no basis for arriving at this conclusion. There is nothing to suggest that the OP would be any less fit for work in the private sector should he/she choose to do so. To suggest so, on the basis of the information provided, is frankly insulting.


----------



## nicnic (9 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the replies

Few things - I worked in the private sector after college and I made the choice to drop salary and take my current job. I made the choice and I am happy with it and would recommend it to anyone. Assuming because I work in the public sector I couldnt handle the private sector and to assume that all public servants dont actually work for a living is, in my opinion, just plain silly. 

I work hard and I enjoy my work. It is not mind numbing or boring - I've been very lucky. I've had positive feedback from my boss and I know that I would recieve a positive reference from him. My only worry is my salary which is low and how to improve my earnings. Competition is high for the higher grade positions becasue, in my experience, very qualfied and experienced people are applying for them. Security is a vital aspect for me, maybe for other it isnt but thats life. I am glad I have a secure job in the current economy.

Anyway thanks for the advice. I will look into the suggestions.


----------



## becky (9 Apr 2008)

nicnic said:


> Looking for career advice
> 
> 30 year old public servant - Im a clerical officer. I love my job


 
He seems to be a bit frustrated at the lack of promotion opportunties.

My advise would be to sit tight and be patient - you will not get a better pension or terms and conditions.  Liking your job is hard to come by.

The max of the CO is €38K so you're a few point of the max.  Thats a HSE scale but as far as I know they are similar.


----------



## fintans (10 Apr 2008)

_


Staples said:



			That's a mean-spirited remark that displays a crass ignorance of the person's job and work situation. The person has said they find it hard to make ends meet and can't afford a house - hardly synonomous with an easy life and no pressure.
		
Click to expand...

_


Staples said:


> Staples, you need to open your mind to other people's perspectives which you may not agree with. I didn't intend to make a mean-spirited remark. I gave the OP the benefit of my opinion (stay in your job and accept your lot) based on his aversion to risk. His ultimate response suggests to me that he will stay in his existing job because it's a safe and secure option. That's not really a go-getting attitude from a 30 year old which suggests that he is ready to move to more lucrative but riskier pastures!
> 
> The issue about him not being able to afford a house is not that relevant in my view - most people at a c.30k income level cannot afford a house on their own - that's a fact of life so why should I indulge the OP with sympathy due to a factor that's outside of all of our control?


----------



## StaroftheSea (10 Apr 2008)

hey nicnic,
You have the pleasure of receiving my first contribution to this website!! I am a public servant working for the past ten years and have got very nervous recently, realising that I will be doing the this job (which I love) for the rest of my days. I have always had the fantasy of running my own business or turning the family farm into a some sort of eco friendly/ tourist business, but I've realised now that if any of these dreams are to become reality I need to act NOW and investigate all possibilities to the best of my ability. So I am taking a career break this year and going working on agri tourism farms in Britain to get ideas and experience.... making no money but hoping to bring back some concrete ideas, instead of holding on to unrealistic dreams....  but it's not an easy thing to give up your security and your pay for a year....especially if your goals are somewhat undefined.  did you ever consider an open university course? I believe some of them are quite good and well recognised....... 
good luck anyway with your quest.


----------



## liaconn (11 Apr 2008)

aidan119 said:


> Fintan's point is not necessarily "mean spirited". It reflects the reality of the OP's situation.
> 
> The OP has already stated that they do not want to leave public sector due to the security. This attitude at 30 yrs of age would worry me .
> It indicates a low tolerance for initiative or ambition. He really does want his cake ( guaranteed pension that no-one in private sector could get, qty of annual hols, sick pay, no possibility of being sacked due to performance, no risk of redundancy, short working week, etc etc).
> ...


There are lots of people in the Civil Service who don't want to give up the security of their job. That does not mean they have no initiative or ambition or sit around calculating their pension before leaving the office at four o clock every afternoon. To make assumptions like this about the OP is absolutely ridiculous and very unfair. I'm sure there's people working in your company who are lazy/unambitious etc. You find people like that everywhere, not just in the Civil Servie.


----------



## Staples (11 Apr 2008)

fintans said:


> Staples, you need to open your mind to other people's perspectives which you may not agree with.


 
Doesn't mean I have to accept them. A reasonable "perspective" might be to offer that higher potential earnings might require a greater exposure to risk. What you offered was a crude analysis of his situation - "stay in your job and accept your lot" - sweet.

The tone of your post was dismissive and condescending and your conclusions based on what seems to be a tabloid-level of analysis. The ease with which you introduce terms as "cushy", "no pressure" and "easy life" suggests an existing bias. It suggests a pre-conceived notion of what the OP does and what he, and presumably all public servants, are capable of doing.

As as for sympathy, you're the first to have used the term. What's being sought is constructive advice on how to increase earnings. If you can't respond to this request, then perhaps you shouldn't have responded at all.


----------



## Syd2207 (17 Jun 2008)

Hi Nicnic,

Just wonderin if you decided to make any changes regarding your job in the Civil Service. I am in the exact same position as you. I have a finance degree and a Post grad in Finance.. and I am stuck, stuck stuck in a rut rut rut!
I completely blame myself. I have been here for the last 2 years, going with the flow, just out of college. I missed out on promotion recently, and now finally I've woken up am looking for a new job, but it is proving more difficult than I thought. I am hoping for a move to another city, but there are no jobs at the moment.

Maybe in the current climate I should try hang in here and make the best of it. But God the work of a Clerical Officer is quite possibly the most boring in the world! I really think I should just make a run for it.


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2008)

Without getting into the whole "civil servants are wasters; Oh yes they are/ Oh no their not!" debate can I ask why, given that hours are not overly long, some of the hard pressed CO's don't just get an evening job or start their own business in the evening/weekends?
The hours are generally short and the holidays are long so while it would be a strain it still should be do-able.


----------



## bullbars (17 Jun 2008)

breathnach1 said:


> Become a QS part time course in DIT 1.5 years if you have a degree. Starting salary 45K approx


 
They would be in for a shock in the interview with that salary request!


----------



## Syd2207 (17 Jun 2008)

I don't really think an evening job is necessary, I just need to find a better day job!

I can't believe how badly I have let things slide.. being in this job has made me so lazy and don't even get me started on self motivation. I have been here since college so I haven't a clue what a "real job" is like. Rude awakening I hear you say


----------



## Staples (17 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> can I ask why, given that hours are not overly long, some of the hard pressed CO's don't just get an evening job or start their own business in the evening/weekends?
> The hours are generally short and the holidays are long so while it would be a strain it still should be do-able.


 
With respect, this displays an armchair ignorance of the working conditions of most public servants.  They work a 40 hour week and most COs have about 20 days holidays.

It's no easier for them to start a business than anyone else in the private sector.


----------



## Complainer (17 Jun 2008)

Syd2207 said:


> I can't believe how badly I have let things slide.. being in this job has made me so lazy and don't even get me started on self motivation. I have been here since college so I haven't a clue what a "real job" is like. Rude awakening I hear you say


If you do find a new job in the private sector, you will probably find that it is not that fundamentally different from your current job. Your problem is not the sector you are in. An entry level admin post in any sector will not offer you the challenge you crave.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> The hours are generally short and the holidays are long.


 
A clerical officer works 35 hours per week which is equal to the national  average working week.
A clerical officer has an annual leave entitlement of 20 days leave, rising to 22 after 10 years service. The national average is 23.


----------



## becky (18 Jun 2008)

Welfarite said:


> A clerical officer works 35 hours per week which is equal to the national average working week.
> A clerical officer has an annual leave entitlement of 20 days leave, rising to 22 after 10 years service. The national average is 23.


 
Depends on the area. The working week for CO's in the HSE Galway is 33 (they are trying to standardised to 35 for new entrants). Holidays are 22 rising to 25 after 5 years.


----------



## nicnic (18 Jun 2008)

Back again

This whole generalising about the public sector is wearing me out. I work a basic 32.3 hours a week but noone ever works that as they are always over hours. We get the benefit of this in flexi time but again this is limited but it is great. These hours and flexi time are the exact same are what I had when I worked in the private sector. I get 20 days leave a year and flexis can be added onto this. Because of work I have to take most of my hols all in one go and I've yet to take all my hols in one one year (too busy)

Anyway I've begun my quest for new challenges and I am gaining confidence.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jun 2008)

becky said:


> Depends on the area. The working week for CO's in the HSE Galway is 33 (they are trying to standardised to 35 for new entrants). Holidays are 22 rising to 25 after 5 years.


 

I should have said a clerical officer in the civil service, as I was relating this to the OP's position.


----------



## buzybee (24 Jun 2008)

I would advise the original poster to ask at work if he could get a transfer to a 'busier' dept.  He could also study part time.  If he can't get into more challenging work in the next year or so, he should consider taking a career break & travelling/getting more challenging work in the private sector.

I am the opposite of most people, in that I worked in the private sector for 12 years, left recently to go into the public service (clerical officer).  I have a degree, postgrad & membership of a professional body.  Even though I took a pay cut, (30-35K back to 23K), I feel that I still fare out well in the public service.  I work very short hours (standard 9-5 with an hour for lunch).  I think this is short because I had to work 8.30-6 in the private sector, with half an hour for lunch.  The official hours were 8.30-5 but there was so much work to do that we were expected to stay on a bit longer without getting overtime pay.

The main reason I moved was because I was sick of working bank holidays, and long hours for little pay.  

I am applying for EO positions.  I think, in practice you need private sector (middle mgt experience) or at least challenging CO experience, to have a fair shot at the EO interview.


----------



## capall (24 Jun 2008)

No offence but how could you have those qaulifications and have only managed to make it to 30k in the private sector in the last 10 years and now be happy with 23k ?
What industry were you in ?


----------



## niceoneted (25 Jun 2008)

breathnach1 said:


> Become a QS part time course in DIT 1.5 years if you have a degree. Starting salary 45K approx



I'd love to know where you got this info as the course I think you should be referring to is 2 and a half years. I've already started it! 


bullbars  	
Re: Career Advice 30 yr old public servant
Quote:
Originally Posted by breathnach1 View Post
Become a QS part time course in DIT 1.5 years if you have a degree. Starting salary 45K approx
They would be in for a shock in the interview with that salary request!

The few graduates I know from the undergraduate course are starting on 40 K so with the post graduate course I cannot see why 45 k would be an issue. I suppose it also depends on what the undergrad degree is.


----------



## j26 (25 Jun 2008)

CO to SO/EO is probably the hardest jump to make in the service.  There are people knocking around for a long time on not great wages, hoping to make the jump.

There are some strategies that you can employ to make yourself more promotable in the service;

1. Use the PMDS - identify the skill set that your department requires for the next grades up.  It should be published by your department.  Use PMDS to get the training you require to develop these skills, and present your work experience in such a way as to highlight that you have the necessary attributes.  That way, in an interview you are showing them that you are ready for promotion.

2. Identify the prestige areas in your department and try to get into one of those.  There are some areas where people tend to get promoted faster.  

3. Do part time courses that are relevant to what you're doing

4. Apply for all internal and external competitions - obviously


----------



## jimbob1234 (25 Jun 2008)

buzybee said:


> I would advise the original poster to ask at work if he could get a transfer to a 'busier' dept. He could also study part time. If he can't get into more challenging work in the next year or so, he should consider taking a career break & travelling/getting more challenging work in the private sector.
> 
> I am the opposite of most people, in that I worked in the private sector for 12 years, left recently to go into the public service (clerical officer). I have a degree, postgrad & membership of a professional body. Even though I took a pay cut, (30-35K back to 23K), I feel that I still fare out well in the public service. I work very short hours (standard 9-5 with an hour for lunch). I think this is short because I had to work 8.30-6 in the private sector, with half an hour for lunch. The official hours were 8.30-5 but there was so much work to do that we were expected to stay on a bit longer without getting overtime pay.
> 
> You worked for 12 yrs with a degree and post grad and worked from 8.30 until 6 for 30-35 k a year. are you all there man?


----------



## Syd2207 (25 Jun 2008)

Yeah I have tried to make the move up to EO, but have failed!! I was goin to leave straight away and find something better in the Private sector. But in the current Economic climate it might be better stick it out. Even thought I hate what I do so much.


----------



## jimbob1234 (25 Jun 2008)

leave it a little while . no jobs out there at the moment


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2008)

Staples said:


> With respect, this displays an armchair ignorance of the working conditions of most public servants.  They work a 40 hour week and most COs have about 20 days holidays.
> 
> It's no easier for them to start a business than anyone else in the private sector.


They work an average of 35 hours.
I really don't want to get into a civil service bashing thread but 35 hours a week is very short for a full-time job (the average working week of 35 hours reflects the fact that many people work part time). Flexitime is a luxury as well. My point is that if study leave (paid or unpaid), career breaks etc are available then they should be used by the OP to equip themselves to find a better job or another job.  But do remember that if you don't like long hours then don't start your own business.

I do admire the OP's drive to get out of the rut they are in but I agree with other posters that this could well be done within the public sector. They should also remember that like for like pay is higher in the public sector and pensions are also better.


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jun 2008)

Wish people wouldn't interchange public and civil servants. Not the same.


----------



## Complainer (25 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> They should also remember that like for like pay is higher in the public sector


Would you like to share your source for this claim, assuming of course that your reliable like for like comparison does take into account the higher level of qualifications of public sector staff (on average)?


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jun 2008)

Might depend where you are working too. Clerical staff vs Software Developer etc.


----------



## buzybee (26 Jun 2008)

I worked in accountancy for the last 5 years.  I was fine when I worked in a financial company for the first 7 years.  Then I took redundancy (in order to get accountancy experience & do exams).  After this I found it very difficult to get work with good pay. I am from the west of Ireland where good jobs are not easy to come by.  Basically, you either work all hours or else you don't work at all.  

I made the mistake of taking the first job I got after the redundancy.  This had low pay but I just wanted to get back working.  Then when I tried to move jobs, the agencies/employers asked me what my current salary was, and they would only offer a salary of about 2k higher than my current salary.  It took 3 job moves to get up to the 35K.

Fine for people in Dublin to think this is mad, but you can't just pick and choose jobs when you are outside Dublin.  Also, I was always taught that it is better to be in a job than unemployed and waiting for the 'perfect job' with a 'perfect salary'.


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

Complainer said:


> Would you like to share your source for this claim, assuming of course that your reliable like for like comparison does take into account the higher level of qualifications of public sector staff (on average)?


[broken link removed]. 
By the way, if two people are doing the same job equally well their level of qualification is irrelevant.


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

buzybee said:


> Also, I was always taught that it is better to be in a job than unemployed and waiting for the 'perfect job' with a 'perfect salary'.



I agree completely


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> [broken link removed].


Did you read beyond the headline? The first paragraph reads;



> The recent wage-setting report has indicated that, despite arguments to the contrary, public service salaries are largely in line with - and in some cases, exceeding - those of the private sector.


which does not support your claim above. I've tried googling for the study commissioned from *Ernst and Young and Dr Tony Murphy of Oxford University* mentioned in the article, but I can't find anything.  If you do actually find anything which supports your claim, do let us know.



Purple said:


> By the way, if two people are doing the same job equally well their level of qualification is irrelevant.


Agreed. I was addressing here that many of the misinformed claims about public service salaries were along the lines of 'average salaries' without taking into account the job in question.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Jun 2008)

Sweeping generalisations make better headlines I guess. 

"Public job salaries falling well behind private sector rates"
http://www.independent.ie/national-...well-behind-private-sector-rates-1421824.html

Going to be trouble ahead though..
http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...-between-a-rock-and-a-hard-place-1421195.html


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

Complainer said:


> Did you read beyond the headline? The first paragraph reads;



Then it says;



> The main reason for this very different outcome is a study commissioned from Ernst and Young and Dr Tony Murphy of Oxford University. This study concluded that most categories of public servants - based on a national earnings study across all sectors, which pre-dated the last benchmarking award - were being paid more than their private sector equivalents, even without allowing for the enhanced pension benefits provided to public servants.
> 
> These latter benefits were quantified - in a separate study - at 12 per cent of pay, a figure which many will find conservative. In a nutshell, the report has blown away any notion that most public servants are poorly paid relative to their private sector counterparts.


I agree with your point about blanket comparisons. It is important to compare lie for like jobs. Though allowing 12% for job security, much better pensions and generally better conditions etc seems quite conservative.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Jun 2008)

Lots of people switch between the private and public sectors so not all will have all the years service for a full public sector pension.


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Lots of people switch between the private and public sectors so not all will have all the years service for a full public sector pension.


 True


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Jun 2008)

My point being that if you are stuck on a slow salary for a number of years in the public sector, and don't have full service the pension might not be all that.


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> My point being that if you are stuck on a slow salary for a number of years in the public sector, and don't have full service the pension might not be all that.


It is also worth noting that public servants do not benefit from any increases in the standard OAP, as that is simply deducted from their pension. Give with one hand....


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Then it says;
> The main reason for this very different outcome is a study commissioned from Ernst and Young and Dr Tony Murphy of Oxford University. This study concluded that most categories of public servants - based on a national earnings study across all sectors, which pre-dated the last benchmarking award - were being paid more than their private sector equivalents, even without allowing for the enhanced pension benefits provided to public servants.
> 
> These latter benefits were quantified - in a separate study - at 12 per cent of pay, a figure which many will find conservative. In a nutshell, the report has blown away any notion that most public servants are poorly paid relative to their private sector counterparts.


Indeed it does. But without access to the report mentioned, it is impossible to draw any sensible conclusion as to whether McCarthy is drawing a valid conclusion, or is just another right-wing commentator continuing to grind axes and spin agendas. Hardly conclusive evidence to support your broad generalisation there.


----------



## Peeete (28 Jun 2008)

Complainer said:


> Indeed it does. But without access to the report mentioned, it is impossible to draw any sensible conclusion as to whether McCarthy is drawing a valid conclusion, or is just another right-wing commentator continuing to grind axes and spin agendas. Hardly conclusive evidence to support your broad generalisation there.



I have to say I work in the public sector - and I am nearly starting to feel sorry for myself (and how poorly i am treated) after reading all the material in this thread. Before reading this, I thought I had a decent job, with decent security and a decent pension. I'm starting to wonder now!! Its lucky that I have a choice. I can choose to look for a job in the sector that I believe is best, and luckily no-one is forcing me to stay in the public sector (which appears to be the case for some people?) Think I'll stay where I am for the time-being. People are free to choose where is best - stop complaining and choose (balance up the pros and cons to both)


----------

